
Many books aren’t fact-checked, and we’re realizing they’re full of errors - vkb
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/6/4/18650969/married-women-miserable-fake-paul-dolan-happiness
======
celias
NPR did a story about this recently
[https://www.npr.org/2019/06/08/730898366/checking-facts-
in-n...](https://www.npr.org/2019/06/08/730898366/checking-facts-in-
nonfiction)

------
tgp22
One of my senior professors used to say that during his school days, in one of
their text books, it was mentioned that animals move their upper jaw when
chewing food.

~~~
jdsully
I suppose it just depends on your frame of reference.

